# a few question ?



## annalw23 (May 10, 2010)

Hi all 

im anna im 23 im in ipswich and am now considering egg sharing. i have a few questions regarding criteria ect . so bear with me plz lol
i have 3 children and with each of them have had a csection will this affect me in egg sharing also the reason for needing ivf is i was sterilised the beginning of last year. me and my husband both feel we were given the hard sell on this and during a moment of pure stress agreed at the last moment now we regret this and would love one more baby. we concieved naturally all 3 times before this . also we were planning to concieve early in the new year fingers crossed it works lol so when should we start to get onto an egg share programme ? also my bmi is at 31 what exactly does it need to be for crm london or cambridge bourn hall ? all advice welcome like i said plz bear with me lol


----------



## annalw23 (May 10, 2010)

?? anyone there ?


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi i have just been accepted at CRM London for egg share and they have been great so far. Nice staff and lovely surroundings. you will have an inital consultation to discuss treatment options and have an internal scan done to asses the condition of your ovaries. If you then decide you still want to egg share they will take blood tests from you on same day (I have a list of all these tests if you need them). You will need to wait 3-4 wks for blood test results to come back, your DH will also need to have HIV, Hep B&C and Hep B core antibody tests done FROM HIS GP otherwise it will cost you £115 at CRM. You will also need written consent from your GP for child welfare. This all takes around 4/5wks! The recipient will pay for all of your treatment, drugs, scans etc the only thing you have to pay for is the HFEA Fee of £105 (everyone has to pay this). You will also pay extra for ICSI if you need it but as you have 3 children already im guessing your partnets sperm is fine and you will not need ICSI. 

You will wait a few weeks and If accepted...You will book your conselling appointment and nurse planning meeting (on same day) then if you have not been matched already they will find you a recipient. they have normally matched you already by this point anyway.

Then its all systems go. You could start on the same cycle that your on at your nurse planning meeting if (like me) you are short protocol. If you are long protocol you will start on next AF after your meeting. 

As for the c sections i am not sure but shouldn't think this should effect anything. as i have same scar as c section from where i had open surgery to remove my 2nd ectopic pregnancy and iv been accepted. also my BMI is 30 so you should be OK if not you wont have too much weight to lose if they ask you to bring it down a little.

P.S as for the, "planning to conceive early in the new year" thing this may not happen as easy as you think. Its much harder to plan on conceiving a baby on a certain month with egg share/IVF. I understand because you have fell pregnant with 3 children already and you prob planned when each of them would be born, why you may think this way but as there are so many tests to have done/things may not go to plan, anything can delay your treatment plus bear in mind it may not work 1st time for you. (but fingers crosses it does work 1st time)

Give CRM a call just explain...you are thinking of egg sharing as a donor with them and ask for a call back from a doctor/consultant to discuss all your questions like c-section, BMI etc...

Hope this helps if there is anything else i can help with please just ask!

OHHH P.P.S if you do decide to call CRM dont be put of with the receptionist...I can assure you the rest of the staff are lovely LOL

Snow xXx


----------



## annalw23 (May 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for you reply and all the info, its so nice for someone to answer me lol im just so new to all this this, i never thought i would need ivf. i have tried to except being sterilised and so had dh but we cant we feel we have been cheated in making are own decisions my doctor has said he see no reson as to y i should have been sterilised as all of my pregnancys were simpple and straight forward also i recieved no counseling prior to it being done which apparantly is mandatory if you are under 30 .


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

I would feel the same if it was me who had it done. Its a MASSIVE decision to have to make...i mean deciding not to have any more children is one thing but to have that option taken away from you is a whole different ball game!

I hope it works out for you...if you dont mind me asking who was is that advised you get sterilised? hospital or some thing? 

xxx


----------



## annalw23 (May 10, 2010)

it was my consultant at the hospital i was consultant led care with my last daughter as she was a bit small in scans other then that all was fine he just said one day have u considered being sterilised and we said no but he kept persisting we said no all the way to my c-section and as i was being preped the consultant came up and encouraged us to have it and of course at that moment in time i was nervouse excited ect and was not think clearly and agreed its been the biggest regret of my life i have put a complaint about the concultant ect but not alot has been done i always wanted a big famly and up intill now i felt that it had been taken from me . i now have hope xxx


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Whilst there is IVF...there is always hope LOL

I really hope it all works out. I have had lost of recommendations for CRM thats why i am travelling from Glasgow to London for all my treatment lol thats how good a clinic it is. The have also been VERY fast with everything. As they already have a waiting list for recipients. 

Have you called them yet?

Rem if you call you are under no obligation to go with them plus all your consultations are free of charge.

xxx


----------



## annalw23 (May 10, 2010)

hi ladies well i have a n app yay sooooooooo nervous lol ist for may 24th i dont why im nervous i just am lol what should i expevt at this app ? do i need to take anything ?


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

hi

Thats great about the appointment. Which clinic are you going to? Im going to Bourn hall colchester as its the closest to me, and i got an info pack telling me what i need to bring. Gp details, any tests that i have already had done, and proof of id. Might be different at every clinic tho. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## annalw23 (May 10, 2010)

crm london they said they would post info and made the app as they had a space what blood tests do i need done ?


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

The clinic will do all the blood tests for you, but if you have had them done through your gp or gynae then it will reduce the cost. Im not completly sure of all the tests (im still new to all of this, so i still have the same questions as you) but this is a list that i was given on here

HIV
Hep B and C
Syphilis
Chlamydia
Chromosome
Cystic Fibrosis Screen
CMV Blood Group 
AMH Hormone  

I have had lots of tests done through my many hospital visits, so was told to bring all the results with me, and im hoping that i have had most of them (i cant remember which ones i have had, memory like a sieve) 

Hope that helps a little xxx


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi thats great news about your app they are very fast moving at CRM. in reg to tests you will also have the Hep B core antibody done too. ALL of your tests are done free of charge at CRM. your scans, drugs, consultations and counselling is also free. only thing u will pay is £105 HFEA Fee. 

they will ask a couple of questions such as medical history, parents eye colour, height, weight, occupation etc for both of you. Then give you a rough idea of what the treatment will involve for you and you will have an internal scan to assess the condition of your ovaries. 

Then the consultant will ask if you still want to go ahead and take your bloods. Then you will wait 3-4 wks for blood tests results and then its show time LOL

its a great feeling when you get your 1st app booked isnt is?? it makes you fell like something is really happening at last!

Ohh and Littlehush is right...if you have had any tests of any kind done already elsewhere request a copy of them and take them to your appointment. the more info you have the faster things will move for you. 

good luck 

Snow xxx


----------



## annalw23 (May 10, 2010)

awww thanks girls it so nice to have ppl going through it all with u lol im so excited i have been on a high all day ..    

hubby is grinning like mad bless him lol

i just cant wait lol


----------

